# Würzburg - Freeride Trail baun



## Highsider84 (20. April 2009)

hallo !

ich machs kurz, 
wenn hier leute aus Würzburg und Umgebung sind, die daran interessiert sind bei einem Freeride Trail mitzubauen können sich ja mal melden. wir könnten noch unterstützung gebrauchen! wir sind nur zu zweit, wir haben zwar schon über 800 meter strecke mit dem rechen durchgezogen, aber die muss noch weiter ausgebaut werden, sprich anlieger, kicker usw...


wer lust hat kann sich melden

mfg


----------



## mitchmi (18. Juli 2009)

ja aba wie ald bist du ???weil ich weiss ned ob ich darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchmi (18. Juli 2009)

was kannst du alles ich kannn noch ned viel nur wheely und so kleinzeugs wär nett wennn du mir was beibringen könntest z.b. springen


----------



## heitzi (23. Juli 2009)

servus! wo ist den das gute stück? kann man das mal ausprobieren ob`s was taugd?


----------



## Highsider84 (23. Juli 2009)

werd ich hier nicht reinschreiben wo die strecke ist !
wer wissen will wo die strecke ist müsste sichmit mir treffen und dann da hinfahren, anders machen wir es nicht, das haben wir so beschlossen

mfg


----------

